# What Desktop should i buy with a budget and that could easily run WoW



## SamRussell

My conundrum is that I need to buy a new desktop PC as my current one has a hard drive problem as well as the rest of it needs upgrading. I have a budget of £200-£300. The main uses that I need it for is, Internet browsing, storage of music and photos, as well as exceeding the relative system specifications of World of Warcraft; Cataclysm, reason I need it to exceed is because they are constantly upgrading their system with patches and new expansions. 

Can anyone suggest anything? Would be much appreciated, thank-you.


----------



## johnb35

You said you have a budget of 200-300 so we would need a list of what parts you have existing so we can better help you.  What type of hard drive problem are we talking about?  The reason i'm asking is because the price of hard drives have doubled almost tripled since the flood in thailand where they make them.  So that would be most of your budget right there.


----------



## SamRussell

I have a Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 ATA hard drive. NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT graphics card and my processor is an Intel Celeron E1400 2.00GHz. I'm not sure how to find out what motherboard I have. 

The problem with my hard drive is that I had partitioned it, so I could use one half as storage for music / photos / backups but then something went wrong with it and it was wiped clean of everything, Ever since the partition that I'm using is meant to have 80gigs of space, yet its saying I only have 2.2g left, even though the accumulated mass of everything on that partition only adds up to about 30gigs max

My previous step dad used to help me out with the technical stuff but since that is no longer an option I've had to try the best I can, but I am not sure what to do.


----------



## johnb35

You have hidden files, system restore information that will eat up space or its possible that you are infected with a file replicator virus.  Have you scanned your system with malwarebytes?  

Hitachi hard drives are usually used in OEM machines.  Is this a store bought pc?  Can you give me make and model number?


----------



## SamRussell

I'm in the process of running the scan, It was a ready made PC, the only things that has been upgraded in it was the graphics card. I bought It online with ebuyer but I'm unsure how to get the product number and name etc. It ain't on the tower itself. 

In the system management it still shows I have two partitions, one with a free 80gigs but I cannot access it, or I don't understand how to merge it and what if it whips again will I lose everything like I did on that partition but also on the old partition?


----------



## johnb35

Go into disk management and format that partition thats why windows don't see it.  Even though you created it, it still has to be formatted.


----------



## SamRussell

I've manged to format it. Also I've manged to work out some finances and I can increase my budget to 500-600 pounds


----------



## johnb35

Do you want a prebuilt computer or build it yourself?  And what website do you want to use to buy it from?


----------



## SamRussell

I don't think I have the right understanding to build one myself to be honest, I would prefer to either use Ebuyer, Aria or PCSPECIALIST.


----------

